# female, looking for females to email



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

nice rhyme


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected]. I'm 19, not married, and in college to become a teacher. I look forward to hearing from you.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

hey you can send me an email if you want to. 

29/not married/in school for my master's degree in counseling

[email protected]


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Pangolin. I would like to talk to you. email me anytime at: [email protected] and I'll try to get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi!! I'm 30 and recently married. I'd love to email! beckyphry @ yahoo.com (remove spaces of course). I'm a GREAT emailer!


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2005)

*hey*

Hi Pangolin,

I'd be happy to give you my email, i could use some friendships too, i'm 25 yrs old single female, here is my email [email protected] 
hope to hear from u.

Amber


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected]

27 single, currently persuing associates degree in office administration. Feel free to email me.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*hi*

I am 21, in college, currently a public relations major (but very worried about the outcome with this whole sa thing) Anyways, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Pangolin,

I'm 38, married and would like to have more friendships with women. Feel free to email! [email protected]


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*hi*

well at least all of us on this thread know that we are all willing to talk to other females, so maybe we should all write down eachothers addresses as well. I know I would also like females (as well as males) to talk to since there are different issues to be talked about with both genders! thanks,.


----------

